# Direct tv HD DVR Gennie 34 Keeps Recording Repeats ?



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

for the settings I put
Episode Type: Choose First Run
Keep at Most: All episodes
Keep Until Delete\

Directv dvrhd34 genie in theses settings keeps recording the repeats is their a fix do I do a reset ?


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

sportman13 said:


> for the settings I put
> Episode Type: Choose First Run
> Keep at Most: All episodes
> Keep Until Delete\
> ...


What show?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Right, some shows are badly coded and we have to use a boolean workaround.

Also, I expect that this thread will get moved.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

Every show I try to record it repeats when it should not

for the settings I put
Episode Type: Choose First Run
Keep at Most: All episodes
Keep Until Delete\

Directv dvrhd34 genie in theses settings keeps recording the repeats is their a fix do I do a reset ?


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

sportman13 said:


> Every show I try to record it repeats when it should not
> 
> for the settings I put
> Episode Type: Choose First Run
> ...


Give us an example of a show you are trying to record that records repeats?


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

Curtis0620
Every show I try to record it repeats when it should not Example of shows ESPN First take Sportsnation local shows and any shows

with this set up repeats or the settings I put
Episode Type: Choose First Run
Keep at Most: All episodes
Keep Until Delete\

Directv dvrhd34 genie in theses settings keeps recording the repeats is their a fix do I do a reset ?


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

Maybe someone can correct me if I am wrong, but shows like ESPN First Take, Sportsnation, Sportcenter, etc, do not have a first run indicator thus all occurances will record.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

Curtis0620 theses shows recorded kept reapeating when on theses settings only should have New only episodes
for the settings I put
Episode Type: Choose First Run
Keep at Most: All episodes
Keep Until Delete\


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

sportman13 said:


> for the settings I put
> Episode Type: Choose First Run
> Keep at Most: All episodes
> Keep Until Delete\
> ...





sportman13 said:


> Curtis0620 theses shows recorded kept reapeating when on theses settings only should have New only episodes
> for the settings I put
> Episode Type: Choose First Run
> Keep at Most: All episodes
> Keep Until Delete\


Do not worry about it. *Set "Keep at most" to 5* so you don't run out of room.


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

If you can, please list all the shows you are trying to record that this happens to (please don't just say all).


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

Laxguy my recording situation is it keeps repeating episodes when on Episode Type: Choose First Run
Directv dvrhd34 genie in theses settings keeps recording the repeats is their a fix do I do a reset ?


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

Curtis0620
I try to record it repeats when it should not Example of shows ESPN First take Sportsnation local shows and any shows


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

sportman13 said:


> Curtis0620
> I try to record it repeats when it should not Example of shows ESPN First take Sportsnation local shows and any shows


Did you set up these shows before you changed the default settings? If you did, you have to change the settings in each program. Going forward the default will apply to any new programs you set up to record.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

Curtis0620 Defaults from the start were set up like this below from the first show I recorded
Episode Type: Choose First Run
Keep at Most: All episodes
Keep Until Delete\

Directv dvrhd34 genie settings keeps recording repeats is their a fix do I do a reset ?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

List every single show. Yes every one. 

A reset will not change its behavior based on what you have said so far. 

Sports new shows on espn will always record every episode because the channel lists every episode as first run even when it's not.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

inkahauts
List every single show. GLEE Modern family blue bloods Grey Anatomy Parenthood Arrow In the Midel Good Wife scandel Chicago Fire Castle


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

Go into each show in your program Manager and change the settings to First run only.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

Curtis0620 from the start first ever recording on New Direct tv DVRHd34 Genie on Defaults theses settings

Episode Type: Choose First Run
Keep at Most: All episodes
Keep Until Delete\

Directv dvrhd34 genie settings keeps recording repeats is their a fix do I do a reset ?


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

All those shows you listed are in re-runs. No new episodes. 

If you set them up from a rerun it may have defaulted to all episodes.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Go to settings in each show and change to Keep at Most: 5 episodes. Then watch everything you can, delete the ones you've seen before. A reset will do nothing for you in this regards.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

The first time you set it to record modern family and castle and such it will record one episode even if it is a repeats for each new series you set up. It won't record any repeats after the first one. Do nothing you are good. 

It does that because it will always record the episode you selected to create the series recording in the first place no matter if it was a repeat or not


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

For the sports shows on espn I would do as other suggest and set a keep at most of five for them. Not for series like glee just for sports shows on espn.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

Curtis0620 what should is the settings for No Repeats

and I saw this First, when you schedule a series it will always record the episode you selected to start the series recording, even if that is a repeat, but subsequent episodes will follow the "first run only" rule.


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

sportman13 said:


> Curtis0620 what should is the settings for No Repeats and I saw this First, when you schedule a series it will always record the episode you selected to start the series recording, even if that is a repeat, but subsequent episodes will follow the "first run only" rule.


I think these where only recorded because you set them up from a re-run. Look at your to-do list and see what is scheduled to record in the future.

Also, the ESPN stuff will always be an issue. Use the other suggestions to limit the number of recordings to 5 for those.


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

Curtis0620 what should is the set up look like for for Defaults with No Repeats

I did this The first time you set it to record modern family and castle and such it will record one episode even if it is a repeats for each new series you set up. It won't record any repeats after the first one. Do nothing you are good.

It does that because it will always record the episode you selected to create the series recording in the first place no matter if it was a repeat or not

I had repeats record where is the fix


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

:bang


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

Curtis0620 what should is the set up look like for for Defaults with No Repeats

I did this The first time you set it to record modern family and castle and such it will record one episode even if it is a repeats for each new series you set up. It won't record any repeats after the first one. Do nothing you are good.

It does that because it will always record the episode you selected to create the series recording in the first place no matter if it was a repeat or not

I had repeats record where is the fix


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Just find my posts to your questions, and then, just do it!


----------



## sportman13 (Mar 1, 2005)

I did this The first time you set it to record it will record one episode even if it is a repeats for each new series you set up. It won't record any repeats after the first one. Do nothing you are good. it worked for networks not Cable series


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Do you have any friends that may be able to help you? YOu don't seem to be understanding or following the advice that keeps being repeated to you. Like for instance if a 2 hour show takes about 1% of free space, then about 200 hours would take 100% of the space...that is simple math..but you werent grasping that very well in one of your other posts. Please find a friend that can help you.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Excellent idea. One who might sit with you, and go through the key commands with you, getting feedback from the monitor in real time.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

sportman13, all of your HR34/Genie posts should be in the "DirecTV HD DVR/Receiver Discussion" area, not the TiVo area.

http://www.dbstalk.com/forum/53-directv-hd-dvrreceiver-discussion/


----------

